# Food Agression!



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Dixie is resource guarding and displacing her frustration...not good...but not a big surprise. She has learned that if dogs stare at people they will magically give dogs food! And !surprise! she wants food!
Stop allowing ALL of the dogs to follow people around and stare/beg for food.
If anyone is eating ALL dogs are in a down-stay or on their beds or in their crates...


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Believe me I would love to do this but our dad has his fav. My lil sister's peke a poo who he ALWAYS gives something to.  Should I keep her out of the room while someone is eating? The last time I got ALL of the dogs out, our dad let Sherlock the peke a poo back in.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

I know it's my fault for letting her beg in the first place.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

dont beat yourself up about it....yes keep her out of the room...leash her and keep her with you....do what ever it takes to keep the peace so the smaller dogs dont get hurt and she doesn't end up at the shelter.
A positive conversation with your Dad will help too...you can tell him you understand that he wants to spoil the other dogs with treats, but it is just too much for Dixie and ask him to help you help her...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

FWIW - my Dad loves to overindulge his small lap dog too! ;-)


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you so much! Dixie's my only friend and I DEFINITELY don't want to lose her. Especially to a shelter not knowing what would happen to her.
I'll start keeping her with me on her leash today. Again thank you so very much!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Tucker is crated while we eat.... or while I am cooking dinner..... It's NOT punishment, it's showing his " rank" in the home.... after we eat, and dishes are cleared he comes back out to join the family. I can easily be involved with his meals and he is fine with it.... NOW, if it's another dog and a BALL......  That's another story! lol....


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions and the help!!! I REALLY appreciate it!


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

I talked with our dad last night and he agreed not to give Dixie scraps or let her beg and that she has to be either with me or out of the room when someone is eating. There's no way he'll agree about Sherlock not begging and no scraps though. :


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't have a suggestion really, but if on the off chance you do need to give up your dog, please place her with a rescue or return her to her breeder rather than put her in a shelter.

It sounds like you'll be able to deal with this problem, but I just wanted to say this on the off chance you need to rehome her. Good luck!


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion anyway!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

How has it been going? You know the sayings: it's not nice to eat in front of other people; if you bring one you have bring for everybody.

It's the same with dogs. Since Dad insists on keeping his habit (it IS his house) leashing her is the best way. Hope it's working for you.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Great! She hasn't grabbed ay of the other dogs since I've started leashing her when there's food around.

Thanks so much everybody for the advice! I really, REALLY appreciate it!


----------

